# Anybody seeing this before



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 27, 2008)

Anybody seeing this before


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 27, 2008)

Green Cheeto?


----------



## revmdn (Dec 27, 2008)

Ah hah!


----------



## Christian (Dec 27, 2008)

_Hestiasula_ ooth? (not of _brunneriana_!)


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 27, 2008)

Christian said:


> _Hestiasula_ ooth? (not of _brunneriana_!)


Way to go, Christian!

Hestiasula wuyishana Yang et Wang,1999


----------



## dafke14 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow christian you are realy a mantis expert i am amazed i would have gone with the cheetos lol


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 27, 2008)

dafke said:


> Wow christian you are realy a mantis expert i am amazed i would have gone with the cheetos lol


It's early morning here, 8 am.

What is your time? Dave

5pm?

The ooth's actually quite interesting, soft and jelly-like, or perhaps cheetos.


----------



## dafke14 (Dec 27, 2008)

Fisherman_Brazil said:


> It's early morning here, 8 pm.What is your time? Dave
> 
> 5pm?
> 
> The ooth's actually quite interesting, soft and jelly-like, or perhaps cheetos.


2 a clock in the night but its weekend here also lol


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 27, 2008)

Now confirmed, these ooth come from adult pair like this
















Well-built weapons, robust, good size with total length of about 3-3.5 cm (1.5" inches), relatively new found specie

Hestiasula wuyishana Yang et Wang,1999


----------



## Christian (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks like some already existing species. I doubt that giving them a new name was justified. Probably it will end up as a synonym when the genus is revised, as in many Chinese taxa described the last three decades. We'll see.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jan 11, 2009)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 11, 2009)

Cute little buggers, Luke!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2009)

NIce!! COngrate Luke! Hopefully more will hatch for you.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks gentlemen,

a couple of these will be posted to the USA and Europoe continentals tomorrow morning.


----------

